# اقترح فصل المنتدى الى منتديين (النفط والغاز+المناجم والفلزات)



## aldambi (3 يناير 2010)

اشكر القائمين على هذا الموقع جزيل الشكر والتقدير ولكم مني تحية شكر على ما قدمتموه من عمل ستجزون عليــــه خيرا انشاء الله ...... ولقد لاحظة الاقبال الملحوض والكم الهائل من المشاركات وكون عملية البحث اصبحت صعبه الى حد ماء....فانني اقترح عليكم القيام بتجزئة منتدى الفلزات والبترول والمناجم لتسهيل الاطلاع والمشاركة كلا بحسب مجال تخصصه.... ومقترحي ان يكون على النحو التالي:

منتدى هندسة النفط والغاز
منتدى هندسة الفلزات والمناجم
او بما ترونه مناسبا ولكم الشكر​


----------



## jabbar_k74 (6 يناير 2010)

اقتراح جيد ...لانه هندسة النفط والغاز غالبا ما تكون متداخلة مع بعضها البعض , واغلب مهندسي النفط ( وخاصة في العراق ) يمارسون هذا الاختصاص فقط وليس المناجم او الفلزات ....
اتمنى ان يؤخذ بهذا الاقتراح ...


----------



## تولين (6 يناير 2010)

aldambi قال:


> اشكر القائمين على هذا الموقع جزيل الشكر والتقدير ولكم مني تحية شكر على ما قدمتموه من عمل ستجزون عليــــه خيرا انشاء الله ...... ولقد لاحظة الاقبال الملحوض والكم الهائل من المشاركات وكون عملية البحث اصبحت صعبه الى حد ماء....فانني اقترح عليكم القيام بتجزئة منتدى الفلزات والبترول والمناجم لتسهيل الاطلاع والمشاركة كلا بحسب مجال تخصصه.... ومقترحي ان يكون على النحو التالي:
> منتدى هندسة النفط والغاز
> منتدى هندسة الفلزات والمناجم
> او بما ترونه مناسبا ولكم الشكر​


 


بصراحة انا اضم صوتي معاك اتمنى يكون منتدى هندسة النفط والغاز لوحدها​


----------



## tifaonline (7 يناير 2010)

بصراحة
أنا غير موافق
في أحيان كثيرة جداجدا الأثنين مطلوبين مع بعضهم
خاصة بالنسبة للعاملين في شركات البترول


----------



## بابكريحى (8 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اولا احييكم على هذه المقترحات النيره والتى تدل على عمق الفهم والجديه ونسال الله العلى القدير ان يوفقنا لما فيه السداد 
وانا بالانابه عن مهندسين التعدين السودانيين اوافق على هذا الاقتراح وارجو ان يكون محل اعتبار والنظر لان فيه فائده اكبر للجميع 
والله ولى التوفيق
اخوكم بابكر يحى بلال


----------



## GeoOo (20 يناير 2010)

مشكور أخى الكريم على هذا الاقتراح و انا بالنيابة عن نفسى أوافق على هذا الاقتراح بل ناديت به قبل ذلك و أرجو تخصيص قسم منفصل عن:
*هندسة البترول و الجيولوجيا*


----------



## alilac80 (21 يناير 2010)

اقتراح جيد


----------



## راشد البلوشي (23 يناير 2010)

its better if Oil and Gas forum should be seperate frm mining and minerals
i agree with Jabbar_k74.
even its better if we (means oil and gas group) join with Geology... cuz mostly both r relative to each other.
thnks with profound regards
Rashid Albalushi
Petroleum & N.Gas engr


----------



## aldambi (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*مطلوب التفاعل*



aldambi قال:


> اشكر القائمين على هذا الموقع جزيل الشكر والتقدير ولكم مني تحية شكر على ما قدمتموه من عمل ستجزون عليــــه خيرا انشاء الله ...... ولقد لاحظة الاقبال الملحوض والكم الهائل من المشاركات وكون عملية البحث اصبحت صعبه الى حد ماء....فانني اقترح عليكم القيام بتجزئة منتدى الفلزات والبترول والمناجم لتسهيل الاطلاع والمشاركة كلا بحسب مجال تخصصه.... ومقترحي ان يكون على النحو التالي:
> 
> منتدى هندسة النفط والغاز
> منتدى هندسة الفلزات والمناجم
> او بما ترونه مناسبا ولكم الشكر​


الغريب ان البعض تفاعل ولكن لم نرى اجراء او تفاعل صريح من ادارة المنتدى !!!!! انا لا زلت عند رايي فالفلزات والمعادن بعيدة الى حد كبير عن هندسة النفط والغاز ولعل الهندسة الكيميائية اقرب بكثييييير


----------



## محمد الاكرم (1 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام
الحقيقة تفرض نفسها
يرجى فصل المنتدين عن بعضهما مثل باقى المنتديات في مواقع اخرى
شكرا


----------



## braq33 (1 ديسمبر 2010)

Good idea ,i wish that the supervisors accept ur opinion .


----------



## alshangiti (2 ديسمبر 2010)

اضم صوتى الى الأخوة بفصل المنتدى لاننا نتكلم عن تخصصين منفصلين تماما فى كل جامعات العالم 
1- البترول 
2- التعدين او المناجم والفلزات


----------



## رعد حميد يوسف (16 مارس 2011)

الاقتراح جيد.


----------



## كاثرين رزقو (16 مارس 2011)

وانا اوافقكم الراي


----------



## سنان العمري (17 مارس 2011)

نأمل ان يتم العمل بهذا المقترح ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## aldambi (30 مارس 2011)

alshangiti قال:


> اضم صوتى الى الأخوة بفصل المنتدى لاننا نتكلم عن تخصصين منفصلين تماما فى كل جامعات العالم
> 1- البترول
> 2- التعدين او المناجم والفلزات


 اتوجه بالشكر لمن ايد فكرتي هذه وارجو من القائمين على المنتدى التفاعل انشاء الله ونحن هنا انما طرحنا الفكرة هذه عن دراية بالاهمية وما تبقى على ادارة المنتدى..... وانا اؤكد بانني مستعد للمشاركة والتعاون واعتقد ان كل من علق على هذا الموضوع ايضا مستعدين... منكم الاشارة ونحن جاهزين!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dmaha (1 أبريل 2011)

يمكن الفصل الى قسمين وليس الى منتديين ، قسم النفط والغاز الطبيعى وقسم التعدين والفلزات ، لأن هناك بعض المواضيع المشتركة مثل الحفر والجيولوجيا ويمكن لمهندسى التعدين والبتروال الاستفادة من بعضهم البعض .


----------



## NOC_engineer (1 أبريل 2011)

أؤيد هذا المقترح .. بسبب كثرة المواضيع التي أصبحت في هذا القسم مما جعل العثور على الموضوع المطلوب صعبة وأقترح أن يكون القسم الأول متخصص بالنفط والغاز الطبيعي فقط ، فيما يكون القسم الثاني عن المعادن والفلزات


----------

